
50,000 year insect record from La Brea, Southern Ca: Insights into past climate - buckbova
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0277379117301671
======
buckbova
I linked to abstract. This might have more info.

[https://phys.org/news/2017-05-fossil-beetles-la-climate-
stab...](https://phys.org/news/2017-05-fossil-beetles-la-climate-stable.html)

